# Best Disc brake conversion?



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

While I’ve got an engine out, it seems like a good time to throw on the disc brakes I wish this car would have come with. Does anybody have a suggestion for a good quality (preferably USA made) front disc/booster kit they’ve personally used?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Dukes67 said:


> While I’ve got an engine out, it seems like a good time to throw on the disc brakes I wish this car would have come with. Does anybody have a suggestion for a good quality (preferably USA made) front disc/booster kit they’ve personally used?


You asked a question that would be like asking who makes the best cheese cake. There are many opinions on this one and if you do a search for "disc brakes" in the upper right hand corner "Google Custom Search" you will find many set-ups. Some have positive reviews while a couple have bad reviews. That should be a good start and then go from there. 

I used a disc brake kit on my '68 Lemans that came from Speedway Motors. Purchased their front spindles to go with it. The kit was missing the disc brake pad pins, but I sourced those easy enough from the local parts store. I did not like the brake pads and opted for a set of ceramics which I also got locally.

Important key is rim size. Most kits will need a 15" rim, and bigger rotors will require even a larger rim.

Have not gotten to the power booster/master cylinder and proportioning valve as my build is not at that stage yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wilwood... this is the last car part you want to replace with Chinesium. And yes, go 15".


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Dukes67 said:


> While I’ve got an engine out, it seems like a good time to throw on the disc brakes I wish this car would have come with. Does anybody have a suggestion for a good quality (preferably USA made) front disc/booster kit they’ve personally used?


Search for my thread on my brake upgrade - I went with Corvette / Camaro OEM brakes and am very happy.....They do require 17" + wheels though....But again if you are interested in performance (safety) and made in America, IMHO there is no better option.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done it by swapping in stock GM A body spindles, rotors, calipers, master, booster, and proportioning valve. All USA made parts, all fit, won't screw up the steering geometry, and can be done in an afternoon. Any disc brake set-up from '69-'72 will work. Last one I did was $90 all in, but that was years ago.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've done it by swapping in stock GM A body spindles, rotors, calipers, master, booster, and proportioning valve. All USA made parts, all fit, won't screw up the steering geometry, and can be done in an afternoon. Any disc brake set-up from '69-'72 will work. Last one I did was $90 all in, but that was years ago.


I agree, mine has the disc brake setup from a '69 Grand Prix, fits perfect and stops great. And there are plenty of after market parts for these disc brakes from pads to calipers if that''s your thing.

An example: https://www.summitracing.com/parts/wil-140-11291


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the input! I’ve read some bad reviews on some of the aftermarket kits. I’ve stumbled on a gentleman near me with a grundle of old Pontiac’s sitting in his yard so I think I’ll start my search there.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nothing works and fits better than genuine GM parts made in the USA, in my experience. Have seen more than a couple of high end expensive disc brake kits fail in the caliper mounting areas and other places. The single piston A-body stock GM disc brakes will totally do the job.


----------



## GTOLOD (Sep 29, 2018)

On my 70 GTO I went with a package from Right Stuff. Everything you need is in the package. Only modification was the rear axles had to be milled down for the rotors to fit. But you can have the rotors milled prior to shipping for a cost to save you the time. If you are not restoring to original specs for the price and quality this is a great option.


----------

